# I need help with manual Nissan Sentra 1984



## tazmania72 (Jun 4, 2016)

hi friends of this great forum, this is the troble, I have a 1984 Nissan Sentra vehicle chassis b11 , and I 'm repairing , I hope someone can help me with the service manual , thank you very much in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can purchase used, factory service manuals on Ebay. Right now, there are three available for under $20...one of them is less than $8! They are worth their weight in gold if you work on your own vehicle.


----------



## sunnyb11 (Mar 14, 2017)

This is for 1983 model 
cloud.mail.ru/public/BBed/Q9w4AJhT5


----------

